# Hitachi NT1865DMA won't fire



## jw2k_fr (Sep 2, 2017)

I have a brand new NT1865DMA 18V nailer which won't fire. The push level doesn't appear to depress all the way to allow the firing head to contact the surface of the wood. I have undone the lock lever, lifted the guide plate and the first nail seems to be in position, ready to fire.

I also own an NT1850DM finish nailer which operates without issue, so I believe I know how to operate the 1865 correctly.

Any suggestions for what I might be missing?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

If it's brand new, I suggest you return it to exchange it. 
New nailers may have several "safeties". I'm sure you have looked closely at this before you responded. 
Some tools have a lock-out which stops the firing when the nail capacity is reduced to the last 4-5 nails. The tool won't fire unloaded. The safety must be depressed fully. More and more tools now come with sequential fire. These tools will not fire by holding the trigger and bumping the safety. 
The tool may need more air. Check your air pressure for 100 psi.


----------



## jw2k_fr (Sep 2, 2017)

Toolman50 said:


> If it's brand new, I suggest you return it to exchange it.


Purchased online, so that would be a bit of a pain. I'm still leaning towards having missed something...




Toolman50 said:


> New nailers may have several "safeties". I'm sure you have looked closely at this before you responded.


I believe I have the safety under control, I have made sure the white trigger lockout on the main handle is unlocked. Haven't found another one, other than that one.



Toolman50 said:


> Some tools have a lock-out which stops the firing when the nail capacity is reduced to the last 4-5 nails. The tool won't fire unloaded.


In some ways I'm wondering if it isn't recognizing the nails. My brad uses Senco branded nails without blinking. Can't imagine this is really the issue, but the loading mechanism is completely different...




Toolman50 said:


> The tool may need more air. Check your air pressure for 100 psi.


Mine's electrical - 18Volt

Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

I'm sorry I didn't catch the fact your new nailer is battery operated. This may be your issue. The battery may not be taking a charge or the charger may not be charging.


----------



## jw2k_fr (Sep 2, 2017)

Toolman50 said:


> I'm sorry I didn't catch the fact your new nailer is battery operated.


Battery is good - power LED comes on when power button is pressed, and aiming LED comes on when trigger is pressed. But thanks for all the suggestions - very much appreciated!


----------



## Pineknot_86 (Feb 19, 2016)

Check for the closest service center for Hitachi. What you are describing is, to me, a drawback of buying online.


----------



## jw2k_fr (Sep 2, 2017)

Pineknot_86 said:


> Check for the closest service center for Hitachi. What you are describing is, to me, a drawback of buying online.


Hmmm, there is one in Tarrytown, not too far away. I'll give them a call and see what they say.

Thanks!


----------



## jw2k_fr (Sep 2, 2017)

Soooo, it turns out there is a feeder - part of the rail that holds nails, which has to be slid all the way to the back of the nails, once dropped into the rail, which keeps them in place and also acts as a position reporter for the safety lockout mechanism. I didn't see this in the manual, and so the lockout was engaged! Guess that's what happens when you give a noob a nailer they've never used before 

Thanks for all the pointers, hope this helps someone else!


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

jw2k_fr said:


> Soooo, it turns out there is a feeder - part of the rail that holds nails, which has to be slid all the way to the back of the nails, once dropped into the rail, which keeps them in place and also acts as a position reporter for the safety lockout mechanism. I didn't see this in the manual, and so the lockout was engaged! Guess that's what happens when you give a noob a nailer they've never used before
> 
> Thanks for all the pointers, hope this helps someone else!


In my post above on 9/2 I mentioned the "lock-out". 0


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Pineknot_86 said:


> Check for the closest service center for Hitachi. What you are describing is, to me, a drawback of buying online.


It depends upon where you buy online. If you do not deal with a major source like Amazon I guess there can be problems.

I would rather not buy on line if I can help it. But, sometimes it just happens that is about the only way to get something.

George


----------

